# LCP® II Lite-Rack system



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://ruger.com/products/lcpII/specSheets/13705.html


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

That's a pistol I wanted & never expected Ruger to make. Years ago on 2 other forums I asked; "If Ruger made an LCP II in .22 LR would you buy it?" I got mixed reviews from hell no to hell yes. In the 90s I'd bring my guns to the range & end up shooting my Ivor Johnson TP22 more than anything else. It's hard not to like a tiny .22 with a good trigger & decent sights & the Ruger stomps the TP22 there. Been wanting something like that again, ever since I had to sell it for a down payment on a divorce lawyer.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BackyardCowboy said:


> https://ruger.com/products/lcpII/specSheets/13705.html


Hey, I would buy that in a heart beat....as long as it was fairly reliable with rimfire. Pretty cool!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Ruger's accompanying text seems (unusually?) sensible to me, regarding the practical usefulness of the gun.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

No need or even want. I have a PT 22 that's similar in size and barrel length. Despite being a Taurus, it's reliable and accurate. What it's not is effective to carry in self defense. Yes, I know all about how many Human's have been successfully stopped or killed with a .22. But with a 2 3/4 inch barrel you cut the .22's effectiveness by too large a margin. Sure it's better than a rock or a hat pin (Does anyone actually wear a hat pin?) It's not what I would choose for plinking, either. I don't even carry it's big brother the LCP II except as a back up. I'm sure Ruger will sell a lot of them. I think of Mark Twain's comment in Roughing It. " I was under the mistaken impression that I was armed with a deadly weapon." A S&W 7 shot .22, I believe.


----------

